# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  راهنمایی برای باز کردن فایل بدون فرمت file type.

## 6344444

سلام و عرض ادب
یک فایل دارم حاوی اطلاعات که نزدیک 4 گیگه با فرمت file   با چه نرم افزاری میتونم فایل رو  بازش کنم؟

----------


## ShayanFiroozi

سلام ،

*WinHex*
و یا 
*EM Editor*

 هر دو در *Soft98.ir* موجودن.

----------

